# If you understand these jokes then you are Scottish.



## madandra (May 13, 2008)

JOKES ONLY UNDERSTOOD BY SCOTS

A pregnant teenage girl phones her dad at midnight and says:
'Can you come and get me? I think ma water has broken
'Okay,' says her dad. 'Where are you ringing frae?'
'Frae ma knickers tae ma feet. '


A Glasgow woman goes to the dentist and settles down in the chair.
'Comfy?'asks the dentist.
'Govan,' she replies.

A guy walks into an antiques shop and says: 'How much for the set of
antlers?'
'Two hundred quid,' says the bloke behind the counter.
'That's affa dear,' says the guy.

Did you hear about the fella who liked eating bricks and cement?
He's awa' noo.

After announcing he's getting married, a boy tells his pal he'll be wearing
the kilt.
'And what's the tartan?' asks his mate.
'Oh, she'll be wearing a white dress,'

Ten cows in a field. Which one is closest to Iraq ? Coo eight.

A Scotsman in London is having trouble phoning his sister from a telephone box.
So he calls the operator who asks in a plummy voice:
'Is there money in the box?'
'Naw, it's just me,' he replies.

While getting ready to go out, a wee wifie says to her husband: '
Do you think I'm getting a wee bit pigeon chested?'
And he says: 'Aye, but that's why I love you like a doo.'

What was the name of the first Scottish cowboy?
Hawkeye The Noo.

What do you call a pigeon that goes to Aviemore for its holidays?
A skean dhu.

How many Spanish guys does it take to change a lightbulb?
Just Juan.

A man takes a pair of shoes back to the shop and complains that there is a
lace missing.
'No,' argues the assistant,
'look at the label â€“ it says Taiwan .'

What's the difference between The Rolling Stones and an Aberdeen sheep
farmer?
The Rolling Stones say: 'Hey you, get off of my cloud.'
And an Aberdeen sheep farmer says: 'Hey McLeod, get off of ma ewe.'

Did you hear about the BBC Scotland series that features the queue for the
toilets at Waverley Station? It's called The Aw' Needin' Line.

While being interviewed for a job as a bus driver, a guy is asked:
'What would you do if you had a rowdy passenger?'
'I'd put him off at the next stop,' he says.
'Good. And what would you do if you couldn't get the fare?'
'I'd take the first two weeks in August,' he replies.

Two negatives make a positive but only in Scotland do two positives make a
negative â€“
'Aye right.'

A Glasgow man - steaming and skint - is walking down Argyle Street when he
spots a guy tinkering with the engine of his car!
'What's up Jimmy?' he asks.
'Piston broke,' he replies.
Aye, same as masel.


----------



## vig (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to pee on your bonfire but I understood them and some were even funny  
100% Yorkie, although I grew up with mates from Kirkaldy, Stirling, Glasgow and Fife.
They spoke "proper" whilst out but when they returned home I couldn't understand a word they said.  
I had some great new years though


----------



## dave_dunbar (May 13, 2008)

jockenese what a great language we're just here for the banter, understood em perfectly m8


----------



## Dave3498 (May 16, 2008)

Excuse me old chap, but could you possibly explain the one about the lady from Glasgow in the dentist's chair?


----------



## birdieman (May 16, 2008)

comfy = come fae (fae is Scots for from). So comfy becomes 'come from' as in 'Where do you come from?'. She answers Govan which is an area of Glasgow.


----------



## cm_qs (Aug 6, 2008)

Ten cows in a field. Which one is closest to Iraq ? Coo eight.
		
Click to expand...

Ten cows in a field. Which one is on holiday? The wan wae the wee calf!


----------

